# Misc Accessories For My Taig Mill



## Peter Dahlman (May 10, 2015)

Working on some small projects, trying to learn how to mill in the process.

First out is the start of some workholding pieces.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (May 10, 2015)

And some more...

Tonight i hope to get some quality garage time making a mount for a flexible hose.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (May 10, 2015)

And ofcourse a video....


----------



## Franko (May 10, 2015)

Step wedges usually aren't 90º but have a slight angle so they lock together. Watch for slipping on the one you made.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (May 10, 2015)

Thank's for your comment!
I noticed this right after I did a couple of thoose...but
That gives me a good reason to machine version 2


----------



## Peter Dahlman (May 12, 2015)

Yesterday i worked on a Clamp for a flexible air hose.





It worked but came out pretty ugly...it think it's difficult to mill in 6061 aluminum. The 4mm mill bit
Broke at about 12.5 mm depth, so i had to face off the last 2.5 to save the part. Mabey it's better to mill some extra space around the profile (wider...) to prevent the bit from snapping? More room for chip clearance. I cleared the chips with an manual blow gun. Any hint's from the mill masters out there are welcome


----------



## Peter Dahlman (May 14, 2015)

And today's machine training , making a clamp for my dial indicator.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (May 24, 2015)

Preparing for the 4th axis arrival.
Adapter plate in progress.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Jun 7, 2015)

Made some clamps for my new vise.
First project made with Fusion 360.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Jun 19, 2015)

Rotary axis test run


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Peter Dahlman (Jun 25, 2015)

Work holding hack


----------

